# Accessories Program Revealed for Audi A7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Munich last week for Audi's A7 reveal we picked up a copy of the sales literature for the car. S-line photos from the book have been making their rounds since the day after the reveal but we've found a few additional interesting shots toward the back of the book highlighting the Audi Accessories line for the car.

There are just three shots and, as you can see here, they reveal a new 20X9 alloy wheel design (seen in shots of the entire car and available also for A8), a 19X8 winter wheel for the car (seen in the wheel closeup) and a roof rack system with carrier box.










Given all of the OEM+ style fans within the Audi enthusiast community we figured there'd be plenty of interest surrounding a pair of great-looking 5-spoke alloys such as these. So whether you're ready to put a deposit on an A7 or simply looking for a set of factory-looking alloys for your S4 that no one else will have (at least for a while), these photos should prove most interesting.










Check out these Audi Accessories photos and more shots of the A7 in our * Audi A7 Photo Gallery *.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The 20" wheel is very nice... goes well with the A7.


----------

